# Dual citizen - legal name change



## Runa (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sorry if this is answered somewhere on the forum already but I couldn't find anything!

I am an American citizen living in Australia. I have dual American/Australian citizenship. I was wondering if an Australian legal name change is recognized in the US. If I changed my name in Australia, would I be able to use the new name in America and get a new US passport, etc. as well? If not, is there any way to change my name from here that would be legally recognized in the US? This is not a name change because of marriage, by the way, if that makes any difference.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes it will be recognized. Get change of name certificate and bring it to the US embassy. They will change your paperwork.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh sorry. If its not by marrege it does make difference. You still need to get a legal certificate (court paper or from registry of births deaths and etc)


----------



## Runa (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks so much - I just want to clarify though: because it's not by marriage, I could not get my US records, etc. changed just with the Australian name change certificate? Sorry I just want to make sure I understand before I start the whole process!


----------



## elisa7835 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Runa, I'm thinking of doing the same thing and was wondering if you've gone through with the process? If so and you feel like sharing your experience, advice etc that would be great! Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

As a US citizen residing abroad, you are bound by the laws of the country in which you reside and not US law when it comes to name changes. With regards to obtaining a US passport in your new name, you will need to contact the US embassy here in Australia to determine exactly which documents they will require to accept the name change. Generally speaking, the certificate should suffice but it would be prudent to contact the embassy first before you start going through the process.


----------



## Runa (Jan 14, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to put my experience here in case anyone in the future needs information about this. I did go through with the name change so if anyone else is in the same situation and is considering changing their name, maybe this will help.

The name change process turned out to be very easy. There is a long form to fill out and some documentation that is required to be submitted but other than that it is an easy process. All the information about this is available on the Department of Births, Deaths, and Marriages website (I am in Victoria but every state has their own with similar requirements). The documents required are identity documents and the only thing that was confusing was that an entire year's worth of bank statements were required to show continuous residence for a one-year period but once I realized that was what they needed, it was easy to get. There is also a fee to pay.

I submitted my documents in person at a Justice Service Center, just because I wanted to make sure that I had done everything correctly. Everything can also be done by mail, however, I just wanted to go in person to make sure I understood the process. I received my name change certificate in about four weeks and was able to change my details on all my Australian documents very easily.

The thing that I was originally concerned about was changing my name on my American documents. As it turned out, there was no problem with any of this, all that had to be done was to fill out more forms from the American consulate. The only thing I am still not sure about is an amended birth certificate because I didn't bother getting one, but there is absolutely no difficulty getting a passport with an amended name. The information about this was available on the American consulate website so I imagine there would be something similar for any country.

That was really it. It turned out to be a relatively easy process that mostly involved filling out forms and waiting. And paying the fees, of course! My experience was that once I changed my name legally here, it was very simple to amend my details, even relating to non-Australian documents. As far as I know, any country that allows dual citizenship with Australia would be similar. There was also no problem changing my name here in Australia even though I was not born here because I have lived here for more than 12 months so that was not a problem at all.

Anyway, that was my experience. Overall, it was time consuming and a little expensive but not difficult, and I really wanted to do it so I didn't find it very burdensome. I hope this helps anyone in a similar situation; I would say that if it's something you really want to do, go for it!


----------



## Actuator (May 3, 2017)

*Ssn*

Hello,

Thank you for the thread, it is interesting. I would like to add that changing the name on a US passport is possible with a foreign name change document (Canada for me)... However, changing the name on the original social security number from the US is proving to be quite difficult (no solution yet).

The Social Security office will NOT accept a foreign name change certificate, they require an American name change certificate. ** it is not possible to get an American name change certificate if you are not residing in the United States! **

I will be visiting the US Embassy and hopefully they will clear it up, but just a warning to those considering it... I lost out on a job opportunity (in the US) because of the name change I had in Canada.

Any others experience this????


----------

